# good cheap 12v van fridge ?



## Wermi901 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hello everyone! I finally have my van in my driveway and am starting to buy amenities for it. Starting to get real expensive, so I'm wondering, does anyone know a big cheapish 12v chest fridge on the market?


----------



## pseudo (Dec 10, 2022)

Whatever you do, don't bother with the really cheap 12v absorption coolers, they suck.
Get one with a compressor. I'm happy with my Alpicool 30qt one. About $300, which is half the price of a comparable Dometic or a third of the price of an Engel which are the industry standards. 
Probably not built to quite as high standard but they get good reviews, aren't too loud and efficient enough to run on solar.


----------



## Jerrell (Dec 14, 2022)

I've been happy with my BougieRV one. I found a blog that gave a discount code and got mine for about $280 directly from BougieRV.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 14, 2022)

Jerrell said:


> I've been happy with my BougieRV one. I found a blog that gave a discount code and got mine for about $280 directly from BougieRV.



Was it hobotech?


----------



## Jerrell (Dec 16, 2022)

Dmac said:


> Was it hobotech



It was gnomadhome


----------

